#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Alphabet of desire

## Jarhog

I have been reading Liber Null by Peter Carol and the alphabet of desire makes so much sense to me. I am just wondering if the symbols are from an earlier reference or something that was invented by the order that he is writing to. doing a search on the terms has found several references to this type of thing but not the same symbol system.

----------


## EtuMalku

If I recall correctly this alphabet of desire was a Austin Osman Spare creation.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

you do in fact recall correctly. This is Spare's alphabet but, he encouraged people to make their own unique alphabets though he did not discourage them from using his if they so chose.

----------


## Jarhog

So, it is a modern creation and I understand a bit more of where it came from now after skimming some of Spare's work. I guess the reason I asked about it is I was not sure if the symbols had other meanings that might express themselves in there use. Thanks Ya'll.

----------


## devakxes

Does anyone know the process by which he made them or have a link to it?

What is the purpose of the alphabet of desire? Isn't it going and awakening aspects of yourself and calling them forth? A matter of mastering atavisms(demons) and the positive aspects of one's self?

----------


## Vir Sapiens

That's one aspect of it yes. In a more mechanical aspect it also allowed one to simply spell work. I like to think of it as a syllabic alphabet for magic. I'm not entirely sure of his process and it has been some time since I read his books so my recall is not what it usually is. Spare is often credited with being the father of sigil magic and I wonder if his Alphabet of Desire was not created in much the same way as sigils. I cannot say definitively one way or the other.

----------

